

Ask HN: Anyone is using a comment system? - yannis

I am looking for better management of comments on a current project and I am thinking of integrating either 
http:js-kit.com/ or http://disqus.com/ and I am wondering if anyone has any feedback.
======
cout
If you're worried about disqus going away, then export your comments
periodically so you have a backup of them somewhere.

------
ErrantX
I custom coded. When I built my latest project I always intended to have
comments (but they are not a key feature) and for the most part assumed I
would drop disqus in.

Ultimately I couldnt figure out a nice way to integrate disqus tightly into
the site - so the custom code added more value. It took about 100 lines. :)

[http://bitbucket.org/errant/startupwiki/changeset/e36c46169c...](http://bitbucket.org/errant/startupwiki/changeset/e36c46169c5c/)

[http://bitbucket.org/errant/startupwiki/changeset/287adfec70...](http://bitbucket.org/errant/startupwiki/changeset/287adfec7009/#chg-
views/user/comments.php)

~~~
yannis
Yes, is not so hard to add a few extra lines of code and a couple of fields in
the DB, but I think going with an outside comment system makes integration
with twitter etc. so much easier and less maintenance in the future.

Thanks for the links, I see you using Kohana, I am still with CodeIgniter on
this one - too much down the road to change :)

------
transmit101
Disqus seems to be pretty much becoming the accepted comments system.

It works well, there's a ton of options to allow users to sign in (Twitter,
Facebook, OpenID, Yahoo and others, and I recommend it.

~~~
yannis
Thanks, that's actually what attracted me with a few lines of a script I can
have Twitter, Facebook, OpenID and Yahoo!

------
blister
I use Disqus for everything. I can't say enough great things about them.
Totally easy integration and all the sexy features that you'd want in a
comment system.

The only thing I would be concerned with is how they plan on making money in
the future. Would suck to pick them and have them go out of business.

~~~
yannis
Thanks it seems like the consensus to go with Disqus. I wouldn't worry too
much about them monetizing the concept at this stage. At worse I will have to
just add some more code onto the application!

------
hikari17
Just thought I'd add +1 for Intense Debate. We've used it on our site's blog
for a little over a year and we're quite satisfied.

------
bmickler
I'm using Disqus and it's working out well.

------
jporta
+1 Disqus

